# LGB Switch Machine & Track Contact Power Supply Needed



## bbusse (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello myLargescale.com Community,


I'm helping a friend restore the automatic passing siding & blocking system with the analog LGB electrical components. I'm have found most of these LGB parts for sale on the walthers.com website. The only thing I have not been able to locate is a good replacement for the 18 VAC 500ma LGB Transformer that would power the switch machines. Does anyone know of a good replacement for this. Walthers.com said they have not carried the LGB A/C transformer item since 2003.

The LGB A/C transformer seemed to be pretty well sealed from moisture. It would be nice to locate a 18 VAC transformer that is more water resistant than the typical household wall transformer if possible.

FYI - Here are a few webpages of the LGB components I'm using:
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/426-12010
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/426-17100 

Also what type of wire and what gauge wire is recommended for use with these LGB switch machines and track contacts? My furthest contact from the transformer should be no more than 20'.

Lastly if anyone knows of any good informative websites on the use of the original LGB analog electrical switch machines & contacts, please post the website link here. I'd love to brush up on how to use them a bit.

Happy Garden Railroading in 2013!

-Brian Busse


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

You can use a door bell transformer available at any hardware store. Some are more "robust" than others. 16 gauge direct burial (malibu) wiring is more than sufficient. Others will probably chime in on the LGB-associated website to bring you back up to speed.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The door bell transformer is not in any way designed to be water resistant, as you asked. 

You could try finding some "potting compound" to encapsulate it, the problem is the irregular surfaces may be hard to seal. You might also try some of that "spray vinyl" coating at Home Depot that is for sealing... it's a spray version of the dipping compound for insulating metal tool handles. 

Agree with Todd, 16 gauge more than sufficient, with those distances 20 gauge will work or even use some cat5 network wire and parallel a few wires since it is 8 wires, usually 20 or 22 gauge. 

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used a 24v AC transformer to power my LGB switch motors. The one I used was designed for lawn sprinkler systems. It is in Virginia and I am currently in Arizona so I can't check how well sealed it is, but I think that it is designed to be use outdoors. Here is a link to a thread last September where I discussed it and posted some pictures. 85931> Chuck


----------



## Keith (Mar 11, 2009)

Brian,

I have exactly what you are looking for. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

24 volts is too high as an engine/magnet could stop over the sensor and supply half wave power to the EPL drive and burn it out. 
16 to 18 volts is best if using track sensors!! 

The 52750 booster would be a better all around choice for protecting the EPL drive and giving more power.


----------



## bbusse (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and offers. I'll keep this thread posted if I have any updates on this project. At the moment I need to fix lots of track first. Have a nice day! -Brian


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Many similar products are available from PIKO.


----------

